# Another Simulcast build question - D5: the 15v diode



## Crookedtooth (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello! I'm having a hard time understanding which 15v diode will work best here. Any ideas? Very new to electronics and pedal-building, so any help you have would be great. Thanks so much!


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2019)

1N4744 would be a good choice.


----------



## Crookedtooth (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you! I will look for one. Also, while I have you, any thoughts on that 450r resistor? I don’t see any resistors available of that value... thanks so much!


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 22, 2019)

Crookedtooth said:


> any thoughts on that 450r resistor? I don’t see any resistors available of that value... thanks so much!



Usually eBay.  But if you still can't find the exact value, resistors (and caps) have a tolerance:  You can buy a set of 20 or so values of a very close value test each one and use the one that's the closest to the value you need.

That said, I looked at the schem and you can almost definitely use a 430 or 470 (very common) in that spot with almost no difference.


----------

